
The Chemical History of a Candle - beefman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W0MHZ4jb4A&list=PL0INsTTU1k2UCpOfRuMDR-wlvWkLan1_r
======
beefman
Maybe

[http://www.engineerguy.com/faraday/](http://www.engineerguy.com/faraday/)

is a better link?

